# is tihs a beefsteak ?



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

went out this morning for a couple hours and only found a dozen small morels and this shroom that i thought was a beefsteak but in my experience beefsteaks smell alot like morels and this one did not had a bitter smell was wondering if there is another mushroom this could be ?


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks like one of the Gyromitra's to me.
There's a few varieties though.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/gyromitra.html


----------



## rocksted (Dec 13, 2010)

That does appear to be a beefsteak but hard to tell being it is so small. Looks very similar to the 2 dozen beefsteak shrooms I picked. Edited- after seeing Mattt's link I think Mattt could be right.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks for the info after a little more research i think it was a gyromitra korfii i did not know there was more than 1 kind of beefsteak i do not eat any of them but the one site i was on said that this kind was edible and the gyromitra esculenta was poiseness.. i will leave all of them in the woods for the experts thanks again for the info it was interresting to do the research.....after doing some more reading i see there are other mushrooms called beefsteaks and i wanted to clarify when i said beefsteaks i was talking about the gyromitra i do not know all the names of the mushrooms but thanks to you guys i am learning more everyday and matt thanks again it seems everytime i have a question you have a site where i can find some answers


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

To me it looks like 1 of the cups, theres a large variety of cups, all non edible to my knowledge!

BD


----------

